# Sgt Richard F. Halloran Memorial Dedication



## Robert35 (Apr 5, 2006)

The Men and Women of District Seven Boston Police Department will be unveiling a New Memorial to Sgt Richard F. Halloran who was shot and Killed in the Line of Duty on November 6, 1975. Officer Anthony from the Boston Police Dept A-7 is the originator of this event. The Unveiling will take place on Nov 6, 2009, 34 years after Sgt Halloran's Death. The Dedication will be at the same location Sgt Halloran was shot and Killed on Duty. Sgt Halloran's Wife and two Sons' will unveil the Memorial of a Granite and Bronze Plaque. The Boston Police Patrolmen's Association along with the Superior Officers Federation who donated to this Memorial, Presidents will be present. Officers from District Seven also donated for this Memorial. This will take place at Bennington and </ST1Neptune Road at 10 AM. A collation will take place right after the event a Spinelli's in Day Square. The Mayor, Police Commissioner, Officers and Detectives that arrested the suspect 17 hours later will also be in Attendance. Mark this down on your Calendar.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD]
<TD background=/images/stripe_back.gif width=60>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Sergeant Richard F. Halloran 
*Boston Police Department
Massachusetts*
End of Watch: Thursday, November 6, 1975
Biographical Info
*Age:* 33
*Tour of Duty:* 7 years
*Badge Number:* 3532
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, November 6, 1975
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Sentenced to life
Sergeant Richard Halloran was shot and killed while investigating a suspicious vehicle. Another officer found his body laying next to his patrol car. A suspect was apprehended after an investigation revealed he was the son of another officer.

The man was arrested and sentenced to life in prison.

Sergeant Halloran had served with the agency for seven years. He was survived by his wife and two sons.
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

We won't forget you Sgt. Halloran.


----------



## Robert35 (Apr 5, 2006)

Officer slain 34 years ago honored in East Boston - Local News Updates - The Boston Globe


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

We won't forget you Sgt. Holloran. Rest in Peace Sir.


----------

